# Should I get an Eric Johnson or save more for a Suhr Pro series?



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got a high end Ibanez that I think the trade value is probably about $1300-$1400 USD. Should I trade for an Eric Johnson Strat or should I save for a Suhr Pro series? Anyone have experience with either or both? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

My choice would be the Suhr. Have you played both types of guitars? Suhr's are pretty freaking special.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..you are comparing, an orange, and apple and a banana basicaly. Like iaresee sais, have you played any of them?...the EJ strat is a beautifull guitar, all nitro..but i kept mine for about a month, the neck is very sticky, 12 radius, and tick neck. but sounds insane.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Does the Suhr Pro come in a standard SSS configuration? I thought it was only HSS, which would make it different than the Eric Johnson.

I tried out a couple of Suhr Pros in our local store and I have to say that I was somewhat underwhelmed by them. To me, they just didn't play or feel as nice as the sticker price should warrant. The regular Suhr Strat and Tele styles were a different story: fantastic feeling guitars, but, they come with an accompanying price jump. I was BLOWN AWAY by one particular Suhr Strat, fantastic to play and sounded awesome plugged into a DR Z amp. Unfortunately for me, the $2700 price BEFORE tax is way more than I can justify.

The Eric Johnsons I've tried have been excellent. I tried 2 which both had very resonant feeling bodies, and the neck felt great to me.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

iaresee said:


> My choice would be the Suhr. Have you played both types of guitars? Suhr's are pretty freaking special.


Never played a Suhr, but I did used to own a mid 90's SRV Strat, which has the same size neck as the Johnson. Doesn't seem that any Fender dealers keep the Eric Johnson's in stock around here. Also, are there any good Suhr dealers in Ontario where I could try one out?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Also, are there any good Suhr dealers in Ontario where I could try one out?


Its a bit of a hike from Barrie, but Lauzon Music in Ottawa is a Suhr dealer, and an awesome store. They normally have around 10 to 15 Suhrs hanging on the wall:

http://lauzonmusic.com/


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Does the Suhr Pro come in a standard SSS configuration? I thought it was only HSS, which would make it different than the Eric Johnson.
> 
> I tried out a couple of Suhr Pros in our local store and I have to say that I was somewhat underwhelmed by them. To me, they just didn't play or feel as nice as the sticker price should warrant. The regular Suhr Strat and Tele styles were a different story: fantastic feeling guitars, but, they come with an accompanying price jump. I was BLOWN AWAY by one particular Suhr Strat, fantastic to play and sounded awesome plugged into a DR Z amp. Unfortunately for me, the $2700 price BEFORE tax is way more than I can justify.
> 
> The Eric Johnsons I've tried have been excellent. I tried 2 which both had very resonant feeling bodies, and the neck felt great to me.


http://www.suhrguitars.com/proSeries.aspx

Click on the 2009 Consumer Price List and Specs link. Looks like there are some options now that were previously unavailable. $2700 sounds like a steal in Canadian funds. The new ones start at $2500+ USD according to Suhr's website. I'd probably buy one used off of ebay to save some cash...


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> Never played a Suhr, but I did used to own a mid 90's SRV Strat, which has the same size neck as the Johnson. Doesn't seem that any Fender dealers keep the Eric Johnson's in stock around here. Also, are there any good Suhr dealers in Ontario where I could try one out?



I have a Suhr Pro I bought in 2007 and have been very happy with it. Quality of construction is outstanding. The only thing you loose to the Suhr custom is choice of finishes and fittings, you have to take the set specs (including the bridge humbucker) but if you can live with that it does allow a step up to a much higher grade instrument than the usual mass market brands. IMHO much better value than the Fender. Cosmo in Richmond Hill are the only Ontario dealer I know, but it is a great showroom and worth a visit regardless.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Go with the Suhr. I'm sure the EJ Strat is a nice production guitar, but the Suhr is in a different league.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The Suhr is actually a quite a bit cheaper, at Lauzons they're 1899 new, the EJ's are now well over 2600. You can get a full custom suhr strat for 2599 at Lauzons.

I own an EJ strat and have played the Suhr pro many times. If you want a traditional strat feel and sound, the EJ is great. It has the s/s/s and a great maple neck (the stickiness goes away) nitro finish, vintage tuner and stamped saddles. The Suhr is hot rodded in nearly every way. Modern bridge, cast tuners, modern pickups, humbucker in the bridge, compound radius low profile neck. Very, very nice guitar but modern features. 

I think the Suhr is one of the best deals out there, but you have to like that style of guitar.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the replies. I think I'll check out both Lauzon and Cosmo stores. I might bring in my JS 1200 just for comparisons sake. If the Suhrs are as comfortable to play and have better tone than my guitar, I'll be sold. It is a killer axe though...


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

Never played a Suhr ( hopefully someday), but I own a EJ strat and it is fantastic! The neck is perfect!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

See emporium if anyone wants to trade up...sdsre


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cosmo Music - Suhr Dealer

10 Via Renzo Drive 
Richmond Hill 
Ontario Canada 
L4s ob6 
800-463-3000 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Congee99 (Apr 22, 2006)

I recently purchased a Suhr from Cosmo Music.

It took me a loooong time to finally decide to pull the trigger on one, but let me tell you guys... It's one of the best things I've ever done.
Resonant, great build quality, and very responsive. I'm thinking of selling a few things to get another one actually. 

And I have to second the other poster's comment. 

Cosmo is a great store and definitely worth a visit. It's like Disneyland in there.
The guy I dealt with was great as well; knowledgable but didn't flaunt it.
Great all around. 
Get the Suhr, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Suhr has offered new options for the Pro series for 2009 and we ordered 14 more right after NAMM including several S1 and S2's with SSS pickups config, factory installed Silent Single Coil backplates, a few lefties and custom colours. We also have a couple in stock with custom colours and some 50's style Ash bodied Pro S2's with custom colours and FL classic pickups to complete the vintage vibe. 

The Pro series all have swimming pool routing so we can convert a current in-stock instrument to SSS for basically the cost of the new pickguard. We also will swap the middle pickup for free if a customer chooses to add a Silent Coil Backplate.

Andy

www.diffusion-audio.com


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

sysexguy said:


> Suhr has offered new options for the Pro series for 2009 and we ordered 14 more right after NAMM including several S1 and S2's with SSS pickups config, factory installed Silent Single Coil backplates, a few lefties and custom colours. We also have a couple in stock with custom colours and some 50's style Ash bodied Pro S2's with custom colours and FL classic pickups to complete the vintage vibe.
> 
> The Pro series all have swimming pool routing so we can convert a current in-stock instrument to SSS for basically the cost of the new pickguard. We also will swap the middle pickup for free if a customer chooses to add a Silent Coil Backplate.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks, Andy. I will keep you guys in mind. sdsre


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Congee99 said:


> I recently purchased a Suhr from Cosmo Music.
> 
> It took me a loooong time to finally decide to pull the trigger on one, but let me tell you guys... It's one of the best things I've ever done.
> Resonant, great build quality, and very responsive. I'm thinking of selling a few things to get another one actually.
> ...


Went there today and the whole experience blew me away. Just the sheer size of the place is impressive. Those Suhr guitars are the best I've ever put my hands on. I'm getting one this weekend. :rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

congrats!

I had no idea lauzon's was a surh dealer - i've been in there once (not from ottawa). I'm definitely swinging by there next time I get the opportunity!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Budda said:


> congrats!
> 
> I had no idea lauzon's was a surh dealer - i've been in there once (not from ottawa). I'm definitely swinging by there next time I get the opportunity!


Thanks! The place I went was Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. 55,000 sq ft. I'd definitely recommend checking them out first. They have all the regular stuff and a lot of the boutique stuff too. I guarantee they have the biggest selection of guitars anywhere in Ontario.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Thanks! The place I went was Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. 55,000 sq ft. I'd definitely recommend checking them out first. They have all the regular stuff and a lot of the boutique stuff too. I guarantee they have the biggest selection of guitars anywhere in Ontario.


Was there last weekend as I was visiting a friend in Richmond Hill.

Definetly a a very large stock. 
They had about 10 Suhrs and Andersons.

A lot of Fender stuff , all at the new prices.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Jaggery said:


> Was there last weekend as I was visiting a friend in Richmond Hill.
> 
> Definetly a a very large stock.
> They had about 10 Suhrs and Andersons.
> ...


I found their prices to be a lot better than Steve's. $2300 for a Les Paul Goldtop. What!?!?! :rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Samsquantch said:


> Thanks! The place I went was Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. 55,000 sq ft. I'd definitely recommend checking them out first. They have all the regular stuff and a lot of the boutique stuff too. I guarantee they have the biggest selection of guitars anywhere in Ontario.


I've heard a couple of stories haha. I have no way of getting to richmond hill. It's a pity my mom's family moved away from there 7 or so years ago, it'd be handy if they lived there now!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> Was there last weekend as I was visiting a friend in Richmond Hill.
> 
> Definetly a a very large stock.
> They had about 10 Suhrs and Andersons.
> ...



Andersons are often a great deal on the used market....since the only dealer in the country is in Alberta the Andersons at that store may be worth a look. Higher end guitars than the Suhr Pro series.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Archer said:


> ...since the only dealer in the country is in Alberta....


Not true. Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill, Ontario is also a dealer.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

That is *fantastic* news, they are a brand new dealer....09 is the first year.

Years ago I used to be the guy that took care of the Andersons at Mother's. The store is dying a painful death right now...total toilet bowl. One or two of the guys in there try (one of the guitar guys in there is a super guy to deal with) but the rest of the place terrible.

Seeing another store get TAG is fantastic....you dont get that line unless Tom and Roy are convinced that the guys in the store are people that care. 


I'm a happy camper right now.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Archer said:


> That is *fantastic* news, they are a brand new dealer....09 is the first year.
> 
> Years ago I used to be the guy that took care of the Andersons at Mother's. The store is dying a painful death right now...total toilet bowl. One or two of the guys in there try (one of the guitar guys in there is a super guy to deal with) but the rest of the place terrible.
> 
> ...


Never been to Mothers. They can't be half as bad as Long and McQuade, can they?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Never been to Mothers. They can't be half as bad as Long and McQuade, can they?


Mothers used to be THE coolest music shop on the scene in Calgary. But then the owner (a great guy but a bit of a loon) punted the cool management (well one set quit and was replaced by another cool set) with some guys that are, in my opinion and in the opinions of many former Mother's customers, chumps. They are really low balling on the staff (though Kevin and Tom in the Calgary store are bloody AMAZING...Kat who posts here also cares and is great for the store) for the most part. They had some great staff that was either driven off or fired for reasons that are questionable at best. The manager is one of those guys that looks a person up and down when they walk into the store...makes customers feel uncomfortable to say the least.

You can walk into the store on a Saturday and it may have 5 or 6 customers. It is dead....I used to take a lot of pride in that store. Not anymore.

I know of a person that wasnt keen on dealing with the, then, guitar guy at mothers so he went to a former Mothers employee that was working at L&M for help in ordering an Anderson.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was in Lauzons again yesterday for a while. Played a beautiful Dakota Red Classic Strat/ Rosewood fingerboard, through a Dr Z amp - Man, what a combination!! Those guitars are so well put together. The neck was just perfect: sized in between a Fender US neck and one of the bigger Warmoth necks - awesome! 

The only bad thing was the price: $2800 before tax. Unfortunately, too rich for my blood.  But if I ever win the lottery! ! !


----------

